# UK to US: Teaching in NYC with PGCE



## K1tsun3 (Mar 26, 2018)

There is a good chance we’ll be moving from London to NYC for 1-1.5 yrs as my wife is needed to run an office for her company there. I’m from the States but trained as a teacher in England and have been teaching middle and high school English for 6 years. I’ve worked in the mainstream, in a young offenders institute and in an alternative provisions school.

Does anyone know if NYC accept the PGCE? Will I need a masters? I started one, but not in my subject. I also won’t have time to finish before the move. Is it possible to teach in a public school there? Or would I have to go private? If private, could anyone recommend recruitment agencies?

Much of my recent experience is teaching students with social, emotion and mental health difficulties. There isn't special education certification in the UK like in the US, so I don't have any formal qualifications. Are there schools that hire teachers to work specifically with students like this? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This site might help you start finding the certification requirements: Pathways to Teaching | Apply to Teach in New York City Public Schools

As you're probably aware, each state in the US has their own requirements for teaching. But I have heard that there are a number of programs to try to encourage those with practical experience (but no state teaching certification) to take up posts in the public schools.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## K1tsun3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks. I looked at that website but didn't really find a direct answer to how my qualifications transfer. There are some programs where I could teach immediately, but they seem to be two years long and start at the beginning of the academic year. It's likely that we'll be moving in January.

I guess once it's confirmed I'll get in touch and apply to see if my PGCE will be accepted.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's doubtful that a "foreign" degree or qualification will be accepted directly - but it may open up the opportunity to take part in one of the various programs open to "foreign-qualified" teachers. Depends on what positions they are looking to fill.
cheers,
Bev


----------



## BrumToBoston (Aug 16, 2021)

K1tsun3 said:


> Thanks. I looked at that website but didn't really find a direct answer to how my qualifications transfer. There are some programs where I could teach immediately, but they seem to be two years long and start at the beginning of the academic year. It's likely that we'll be moving in January.
> 
> I guess once it's confirmed I'll get in touch and apply to see if my PGCE will be accepted.


I'm just wondering if you had any luck with this. I have actually been living in the UK for the past 10 years and am looking to return to the USA. I am about to begin my PGCE, but am wondering if it's a colossal waste of time and money. I can't seem to get a straight answer either, so was hoping you might have had some success.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't know much about this subject, just that my nephew did the PGCE (school on-site basis) and has now been in the US for nearly 3 years. While he has been able to get teacher supply temporary jobs he has not, as yet, obtained a full time position.
He teaches at elementary level.


----------



## Sandy White (Mar 28, 2020)

Crawford said:


> Don't know much about this subject, just that my nephew did the PGCE (school on-site basis) and has now been in the US for nearly 3 years. While he has been able to get teacher supply temporary jobs he has not, as yet, obtained a full time position.
> He teaches at elementary level.


He still has everything ahead of him. I wish him good luck


----------

